# Windows Vista-style Start Menu on Ubuntu?



## MegaSvensk (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi,

I've been trying Ubuntu for a while and I like it okay. But I would like to have a Windows Vista like Start Menu, if that is possible.

Thanks.


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Not sure why you would want it like vista. Have you tried customizing the menu bar??? What about installing Compiz--Fusion (eyecandy).


----------

